# Sometime having the blues isn't so bad even 20 of them



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Not sure how many guys have been able to do this but it was my goal to shoot a limit of blues one day and I did it. Couldn't find anyone else to go out on Monday had a good field and look what happend.



















18 eagle heads and 2 juveniles, both juvies were taken by accident; first one I killed two with one shot a eagle head and the juvie; the second one I slid down my blind and shot behind a eagle head killing the other juvie blue.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

next time nobody will come you can bring me along.... :wink:


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

How are those full body S&B's working for you????? :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW Congrats! That is one of the neatest photos I've seen in quite awhile! (although your dog looks a little cold :wink: )

To have them landing on the X and be able to sit and pick eagles out!

That is one day you'll never forget

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on Reg! Coming your way tomorrow, hopefully we'll be graced with the patience to try it ourselves.


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Those are a couple great pictures. Congrats on the limit! Hope to do the same in 9 days


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:lol: I wouldn't mind having those blues


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Beautiful Pictures...There are a couple that I would put on the wall!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Nice shooting :thumb:

I did a 7 bird limit about 14-15 years ago in ND, Blues were a lot scarcer back then. I could have literally shot 200 Snows that morning, but went for the gusto like you just did and shot all Blues. Nothing like trophy hunting waterfowl (selecting which birds to shoot) :beer:


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I am not sure that I could actually hold off shooting at snows to get a limit of blues... But I am young yet and I pretty sure that is why... Love to kill these things especially since I am helping the good old tundra!!


----------



## checco13 (Oct 11, 2006)

Awesome shoot! I can't wait for the day I really get into the snows. I don't think my group has ever shot more than 10 in a day. But we only make it to North Dakota once a year for about the last 5 years so we still have some time to put in I'm sure. Those decoys are sick! It would be nice to have a whole spread of them! :sniper:


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh I am so jealous, very nice work, keep it up


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks guys for the comments here is what I sat through and took a few pictures of


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

What camera are you using to take your pictures. I saw some on duckhunter that had the shot in the picture. They were great pics. I'm looking to update to something that will actually take decent pics of birds on the wing.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I am using a D-50 Nikon which is a entery level camera for that series.

Check this out


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Those are some awsome pictures thanks for posting them. :beer: Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

That is absolutely sick...I am sooooo Jealous.....Nice shooting, gun and camera...I am coming out late sunday...Bringing 2000 snow deeks with..Dont know if it will work, as I have never been snow goose hunting in my life...Duck hunt every year out in ND but am going to spend a couple days trying to shoot a white one...Or blue one for that matter...That is awesome....Great job...


----------



## MWC (Oct 1, 2004)

That is the coolest thing I have seen in awhile.... Talk about getting the blood boiling!! Nicely done :beer:


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

hey brobones what region are you in if you dont mind saying????


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

Truly awesome shots. Thanks for posting them. I can't wait to get under some of those :wink:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Bro, now I'm going to sleep tonight before I leave tomorrow.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Those are quite possibly the best fowlin' pics I've ever seen. Thanks.

Alex


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

That looks like an awesome hunt! Congrats on the limit of blues, I sure wish we got to fold some of those here in Utah.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

